# Best all around place (state) to keep bees



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

the local conditions have certainly worked well for this rookie who knows almost nothing
I vote for my backyard as the "best place to keep bees"
plus the commute is very reasonable

Dave


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

There are larger flows in other states.
There are longer seasons in other states.
But when it comes to "overall", then NC will hold it's own. To add to the perks you mentioned, the NC beek's assoc. is the largest in the US. The laws of NC support beekeeping. The overall populace is supportive of b'kping.

And most important of all, it's the home of the great and magnificent "IDDEE"...


----------



## Wayne Smith (Dec 15, 2006)

iddee said:


> To add to the perks you mentioned, the NC beek's assoc. is the largest in the US. The laws of NC support beekeeping. The overall populace is supportive of b'kping.
> 
> And most important of all, it's the home of the great and magnificent "IDDEE"...


Three out of four ain't bad!


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I would have to agree with most of the above... LOL Iddee! 

The 125 lbs/hive the girls brought in last year speaks for its self.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Wayne Smith said:


> Three out of four ain't bad!



Good one, Wayne!


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

*BBQ Also*

>There are larger flows in other states.
There are longer seasons in other states.
But when it comes to "overall", then NC will hold it's own. To add to the perks you mentioned, the NC beek's assoc. is the largest in the US. The laws of NC support beekeeping. The overall populace is supportive of b'kping.

And most important of all, it's the home of the great and magnificent "IDDEE"...





Iddee you left out the fact that NC also has the best pork bbq on the planet!!!!!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Ruben, and the best honey basted ham, but that is another thread.


----------



## summersetretrievers (Mar 4, 2006)

My son was stationed at Jacksonville in the USMC, just got out last September and he decided to stay. You see he met this nice North Carolina Girl  So I vote for NC too it has my son!!
Cindy


----------



## spacemoose (Sep 25, 2005)

*nc ... best state*

y'all finally realizing what we've known for years !!!! lol


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

*Not from here*

but moved here for love....ok, Uncle Sam said you have to go and we did. Three years ago. So many of our fellow soldiers and their families love it here and decide to stay after their service is over. We may decide to do the same. NC is very much pro beekeeping and pro military so it's a win-win for me. And my two hives gave me 300 pounds last year so I have no complaints! Theresa.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Now hold on a cotton-pickin minute! That's it? It's over? Ya'll sound like the Mutual Admiration Society, everyone slapping each other's backs. We've heard from the North Carolina contingent again and again and again and again... How about some other voices? Anyone? I'm not about to nominate Maine except maybe as the WORST state for keeping bees, but surely... some other state... Wisconsin? New York? Anybody???


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

*Sorry George,*

*I have no ties *

*but........*

*I vote for NC too *


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Bee said:


> *Sorry George,*
> 
> *I have no ties *
> 
> ...


But Bee.... Bee.... you're from Massachusetts! Have you ever *been* to North Carolina? Does this have anything to do with bar-b-que?


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

George Fergusson said:


> But Bee.... Bee.... you're from Massachusetts! Have you ever *been* to North Carolina? Does this have anything to do with bar-b-que?


*Yes George,*

*I have visited NC in 2005 & 2006 for a week vaca. *
*I love it there. *
*My family is from Bangor Maine. I love Maine.*
*I have land in Rumney NH on the Baker River. I love NH*
*Oh And I guess I to say I love MA too because I live here*


----------



## gardenbees (May 8, 2005)

*I vote no on the BBQ*

Now, I know I will be assaulted here but NC BBQ is quite odd and quite frankly, I don't like it. But like I said, I'm not from here. (Dodging rotten fruits and veggies and slinking out the back door.) Theresa.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Gardenbees, you are in the eastern bar-b-que area. When you get to come west and try the Lexington bar-b-que, you will change your mind. Just ask spacemoose, he found out in just one trip.

George, we believe "If you've got it, flaunt it."

From NC, south has the potential for AHB.
West is stormy or dry.
North is too cold.
NC is just IT!!!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*best state is Massachusetts of course*

My Mom was from NC, but I have to put in a good word for Massachusetts. You can always rely on the weather being unreliable. It can snow anywhere from Oct to April here in the Berkshire hills, and we can expect frost any time up until the end of may, and in the fall as early as sept. That being said we got well over 100lbs per hive from three hives last year that were started as packages with only 2 drawn frames per hive to start and the rest new frames and foundation. The problem is you can't expect every year to be like that around here, but it's a great place to live if you like a big variety in seasons.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Seems like North Dakota out produces all the other states...


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Michael Bush said:


> Seems like North Dakota out produces all the other states...


Yep - but it's North Dakota.

<ducking>

Keith


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm for north dakota all the way. Wish I lived there in the summer. Winters too cold for me...


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Yeah now that's what I'm talkin about 

North Dakota eh? What's their bar-b-que like?


----------



## Wayne Smith (Dec 15, 2006)

*California sucks*

Don't even dream about raising bees in CA. If it's not pouring it's baking. If the ground under your feet isn't sliding it's shaking. There are hippies everywhere and most of the rest are democrats and diversity types. Nope you wouldn't want to come to California to raise bees or kids or anything else. Tell your friends!


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I've heard that Wisconsin and Minnesota are both culturally and climatically well suited to beekeeping. It sure seems like a lot of the professionals have put some roots in the upper midwest and CA.


----------



## Bee (Jan 17, 2007)

Wayne Smith said:


> Don't even dream about raising bees in CA. If it's not pouring it's baking. If the ground under your feet isn't sliding it's shaking. There are hippies everywhere and most of the rest are democrats and diversity types. Nope you wouldn't want to come to California to raise bees or kids or anything else. Tell your friends!


Wayne,
I also lived in California for about 10 years of my younger years untill my mother made my father move back to New England.
She thought California was going to sink into the ocean.
Im glad you guys are still here.
I will forget the huge cracks in the walls at the bus station when we were coming home. Im talkin 1970 or so... 

Hey George,
I might have a bar-b-que next week end (weather permitting) and you are welcome to come


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Tennessee aint bad. 

Tom


----------



## Wayne Smith (Dec 15, 2006)

Bee said:


> Wayne, I also lived in California for about 10 years of my younger years untill my mother made my father move back to New England.
> She thought California was going to sink into the ocean. Im glad you guys are still here.


Bee, I'm so happy for you that you made it out! My parents brought me here to California as a wee lad from Idaho and then proceeded to abandon me when I was grown (I can't imagine why). If the coast cracks off into the sea on just the right fault I could be sittin on forty prime beach front acres real soon.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*hippies everywhere most of the rest are democrats*



Wayne Smith said:


> Don't even dream about raising bees in CA. If it's not pouring it's baking. If the ground under your feet isn't sliding it's shaking. There are hippies everywhere and most of the rest are democrats and diversity types. Nope you wouldn't want to come to California to raise bees or kids or anything else. Tell your friends!


I thought hippies WERE democrats!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Come to think of it, I do know a few stuck in the mud hippie republicans!


----------



## Wayne Smith (Dec 15, 2006)

berkshire bee said:


> I thought hippies WERE democrats!


Now that's a nasty thing to say about hippies.  I think that kind of name calling is totally inappropriate on this forum.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Nope you wouldn't want to come to California to raise bees or kids or anything else. Tell your friends!

You're just trying to keep it for yourself...


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

No bees in New Mexico. 
You folks would hate it here. 
Dirt, heat, poverty, ignorance....
Last place on earth anyone would want to live or keep bees. Honest.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Personally, I have honeybees in the Finger Lakes Region of NY and it's great beekeeping country...and I have honeybees in PA along the NY border and it's equally nice there, so my vote goes to both states.


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

I don't know about bees - but I like SOME winter. Maybe a little too much here in Wisconsin - I'd vote for ohio


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Michael Bush said:


> >Nope you wouldn't want to come to California to raise bees or kids or anything else. Tell your friends!
> 
> You're just trying to keep it for yourself...


The whole state? That what I thought too. On the other hand, coyote seems to be telling the truth about New Mexico:



> Last place on earth anyone would want to live or keep bees. Honest.


I believe him!



> Come to think of it, I do know a few stuck in the mud hippie republicans!


Those aren't hippies, they're... oh forget it


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Ruben said:


> >
> Iddee you left out the fact that NC also has the best pork bbq on the planet!!!!!


Huh??? When I lived there I thought it was the worst! They can't even get consistency from county to county.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

> Huh??? When I lived there I thought it was the worst!


Ruh-roh. Iddee, you hear that?


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm a Florida native, reared in SW Ohio. I moved to eastern NC in 1975 and despite not being the most lucrative place to live, the climate and location are ideal for me. NC has mountains, ocean, plenty of rivers an lakes, still an agricultural state. Retirees are discovering NC as a decent place to live, not too cold, although summer can be hot and humid. Cost of livng and taxes are moderate. We have the Stanley Cup Champion Carolina Hurricanes, plenty of fishing and hunting and bluegrass music, the BEST pork BBQ in the world and plenty of cultural and historical things to investigate. NC Folk Pottery is among the most famous in the world. The people here are like folks anywhere else, traditionally conservative values overall. We value home, hearth, good times, good friends and family.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

>They can't even get consistency from county to county.

get with the program
you're supposed to celebrate diversity
North Carolina has been good to me, but it's getting full
y'all go to California or New York
[edit] or Kentucky

Dave


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

The reasons North Carolina is the last state I ever want to have to go to again.
1 Hurricanes come up the coast and head inland dumping two feet of water in your apartment and ruins your computer.
2 Hotter than hell in the summer
3 Can't go to the store without somebody sticking some Christian flyer on your car.
4 hotter than hell in the fall.
5 Ice storms; enough said.
6 You drive a state plow for work and get called in every other day for a 12 hour shift after just having worked a 10 and all for nothing because it doesn't snow.
7 They spread more salt on the roads for a winter rain storm than all the New England states and New York use in one season combined. 
The only thing it had going for it was Cheese Cakes by Alex, S Elm ST Greensboro NC, but Alex is from PA. 

I am sure there is a better state for beekeeping.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

drobbins said:


> >They can't even get consistency from county to county.
> 
> get with the program
> you're supposed to celebrate diversity
> ...


It can't be the best ever and different everywhere


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

> On the other hand, coyote seems to be telling the truth about New Mexico


I am. Horrid, horrid place. A true fly-over state. No one should even bother visiting here. Nothing to see here folks, move along....


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

coyote said:


> I am. Horrid, horrid place. A true fly-over state. No one should even bother visiting here. Nothing to see here folks, move along....


HEY EVERYBODY; THERE IS GOLD IN THEM THERE HILLS


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

beegee sezs:
the BEST pork BBQ in the world and plenty of cultural and historical things to investigate

tecumseh replies:
but, but.... where in nc can you find even a marginally good plate of green enchilidas? just answer me that....

the best barb-b-que is acquired where ever you can find it and it really got more to do with how it is made than where it is found... and of course your own personal taste. however all great bar b que sauce should be made with a base of honey... I do hope we can ALL agree on that 

now as far as the best bee keeping state Texas really suck... hot, cold, wet and dry and that is just represents the weather possibilities of one day... and everything that bites or stings (including the vegetation) lives here so it is really a terrrrrible place to keep bees... yea folk nothin' here to see so if I was u I just keep motorin' on to new mexico or some place else a bit futher west and more hospitable.

without a doubt when the rains fall on schedule the best place to keep bees (but actually only during the summer months) is anywhere in north or south dakota on either side of the missouri river. that stretch of river combines (at least in my mind) the most perfect combination of beautiful landscape and bee habitat.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>Ruh-roh. Iddee, you hear that?<<<<

George, a sign on my door says:

"We smile when some arrive and we smile when others leave."

Let's hope he enjoys Kentucky.


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

bluegrass said:


> The reasons North Carolina is the last state I ever want to have to go to again.
> I am sure there is a better state for beekeeping.


I think we would be happy if you stayed in KY or maybe went to N. Dakota where you could have more fun on your snowplow...


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

tecumseh said:


> but, but.... where in nc can you find even a marginally good plate of green enchilidas? just answer me that....


Actually our NC hispanic population is up 21% so there are probably a couple of places to find a really GOOD plate of green enchilidas here!

Susan


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

beegee said:


> the BEST pork BBQ in the world


Ketchup based or vinegar based?

Keith


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

beegee said:


> I think we would be happy if you stayed in KY or maybe went to N. Dakota where you could have more fun on your snowplow...


Don't worry; Hell nor high water could drag me back to that god forsaken place
Longest two years of my life.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a few things to add to the why I hate NC list.
I have lived in 9 states over the years and it is the only one that I have had anything stolen in. Not just once, but twice somebody stole the stereo out of my wifes Jeep.
Only state I have been supinad as a States witness and then treated like crap by the DA. Also twice, first for a hit and run on a vehicle, second for attempted murder by motor vehicle.

Those people are nuts.

Also the states History Museum has a huge Cival War display and everything in it is confederate.......


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Most taxes under the sun...including a food tax, and a water run off tax on private households.

I didn't have bees while there, but I bet they have a tax on them too.

They also tax cars every year rather than once when you buy it like normal states do.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

iddee said:


> >>>>Ruh-roh. Iddee, you hear that?<<<<
> 
> George, a sign on my door says:
> 
> ...


Good sign Iddee
Vermont has a saying that I always liked: Welcome to Vermont; Now Go Home!!!


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

We are in the southern states Confederacy. We made up 27% of the confederacy and remember the confederacy was 100% volunteer, unlike the conscript army of the the Northern States Union.

So why would we not display the confederacy in our civil war museum?

I like calling North Carolina Home...

TheSurveyor


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

No problem, except that they advertise it as a civil war display so I was disappointed when we got there and it was all confederate. If I remember correctly the only non confederate item was a captured RI flag.

Like I said...it has its good points....like cheese cake, and the Outerbanks are nice.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

So, back to the original question...

What are the requirements for the best state in which to keep bees? In my mind, and to quote MB, "It all depends...".

Commercial beekeepers have requirements that are different from hobbiests. If a person is interested in producing a honey that's unique and high quality, he or she may not find the location that produces huge harvests of mediocre honey to be ideal. A keeper who has a deep interest in the hard science of bee biology might prefer a state with ready access to researchers and scientists. Some states may be "easier" in which to keep bees, but easier may not equate to "better". A fellow from the Carolinas probably thinks the desert of Tucson is a crazy place to try and keep bees, but others think it pretty nice. Some may find that a large and well organized beekeeping association is essential, while others prefer relative isolation for themselves and their bees. 

So, the idea of one best state for beekeeping should probably be interpreted to mean which state best suits your particular style. 

As an afterthought, I'd love to see a couple of beehives at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue as a high profile endorsement of US agriculture.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

Bluegrass>Also the states History Museum has a huge Cival War display and everything in it is confederate.......



If it was the states history museum I would expect it's content to be all confederate, was it supposed to be state civil war history or just civil war history?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

> What are the requirements for the best state in which to keep bees? In my mind, and to quote MB, "It all depends...".

Commercial beekeepers have requirements that are different from hobbiests. If a person is interested in producing a honey that's unique and high quality, he or she may not find the location that produces huge harvests of mediocre honey to be ideal. A keeper who has a deep interest in the hard science of bee biology might prefer a state with ready access to researchers and scientists. Some states may be "easier" in which to keep bees, but easier may not equate to "better". A fellow from the Carolinas probably thinks the desert of Tucson is a crazy place to try and keep bees, but others think it pretty nice. Some may find that a large and well organized beekeeping association is essential, while others prefer relative isolation for themselves and their bees.



I just like the commute to my backyard

Dave


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

Anyone know of any bee farms near or between Chattanooga and Knoxville Tennessee in the mountains?

Am seriously thinking of pulling up and moving there. 
Bad point:
However my job is here. Wonder if a living could be made at it?
Good point: 
Great place to live. Raise the kids. Land is paid for.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

bluegrass sezs:
Also the states History Museum has a huge Cival War display and everything in it is confederate.......


tecumseh replies:
oh bluegrass how pc of ya' bro. us southern folk never call it the civil war it is the War of Northern Aggression. come on.... get with the program...

but 'where' susan.... where can I find an acceptable plate of really good (and we ain't talkin' tex-mex nor taco bell) green enchilidas or a molle chicken plate in north carolina. likely one of those little details that coyote forgot to inform us about new mexico (where I am told they do make the very best green enchilidas).

where ever the best place to keep bees might be.... one should endeavor to learn a bit along the way and enjoy themself every step of the way..... no matter where the location.

the best of seasons to ya' all....


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

My vote would have to go to NC. Most of the local clubs have informative websites. You would be lucky to find 3 in VA. The NC State beekeeping website is very good and is a great starting point. The government websites are also good. I think there is even a program to give free bees or equipment or something like that.

There are MANY beginners classes spread all over the state. Even the colleges offer them. Basically, if your a beginner, NC is the place to be..


----------



## fhafer (Mar 27, 2005)

*Virginia*

Virginia is not bad, but stay away from the Tidewater area. Beekeeping is strongly discouraged. The city of Norfolk is rabidly anti-beekeeper.......can't wait to move.

We are heading to Pennsylvania which looks like a great place to keep bees.

Can't wait to see Norfolk, VA in my rear-view mirror for the last time!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

NC is a great place for begining. I took a course at NC State University, basically as a joke and it stuck. I evnetually took an Advanced Beekeeping course, with hands on experience. The NC State Apirary program (while maybe not as good as Ohio State's) is excellent. Every year they do free demonstrations and classes for local beekeepers. Two years ago they gave out all the equipment and a colony of bees to 15 people, assuming that they would take a class on beekeeping, just to spark the interest and spread the joy to others. Whenever I need a question asked, those with the PhD.'s are more than willing to help, even letting me borrow some equipment if I get caught off guard.


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

When I first thought about bees, I went to the VA state beekeeping website and was very disappointed in the information. Most of the clubs do not have websites and some do not even have email contact information. One of the biggest clubs, Richmond, does not even run a beginners class.

I was lucky to contact the club in Charlottesville who had just started a class. There was approx 40 people there which showed the amount of interest in the area. There are very few places in VA to get packages or nucs and if it was not for Dadant in Lynchburg, the shipping costs for equipment would be huge.


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

>There are very few places in VA to get packages or nucs and if it was not for Dadant in Lynchburg, the shipping costs for equipment would be huge.


I'm just on the other side of the mountain from Dadant in Lynchburg and I find on lots of things that I can pay the shipping from other places and still get it cheaper that going to the Dadant branch and picking it up. I am not the biggest fan of Dadant.


----------



## Sandhya (Apr 26, 2007)

*what is that a pic of Ruben?*

Your hive next to a bunch of duct tape and your chimney...?....is that an indoor outoor hive or something?


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

berkshire sezs:
I thought hippies WERE democrats!


tecumseh replies:
well the trust funder kind typically are not.... and as is typical with 'that' breed they may share with you their food, they may share with you their smoke, they may share with you their women but don't get in betwix them and their money. nope don't do dat'.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

tecumseh said:


> tecumseh replies:
> oh bluegrass how pc of ya' bro. us southern folk never call it the civil war it is the War of Northern Aggression. come on.... get with the program...


"Tha' verah ideah! An' expectin' us ta put Union stuff in our Civil War museum is like me goin' ta NY and expecting grits and red eye gravy ta be on tha menu... ain't gonna' happen. Ah suppose we should have a big ol' statue of Sherman or Grant outside our little ol' museum, too. Come on Bluegrass, its tha south."



> but 'where' susan.... where can I find an acceptable plate of really good (and we ain't talkin' tex-mex nor taco bell) green enchilidas or a molle chicken plate in north carolina. likely one of those little details that coyote forgot to inform us about new mexico (where I am told they do make the very best green enchilidas).


Now I confess that I have never had green enchilidas. But I have had molle chicken and chiles pablano here in NC. I thought they were excellent and comparative to some of the meals we had while visiting Mexico a few years ago. We have all sorts of mexican restaurants popping up in this area that are owned by people who moved here from Mexico and other hispanic countries. La Altenas and El Jinete come to mind. Still, I make no guarantee that you would like them. 

I haven't eaten in a Taco Bell since my kids got old enough to drive themselves there. Did you know that they shoot their "hamburger meat" out of a calking gun? Scary.

Susan


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

susan sezs:
I haven't eaten in a Taco Bell since my kids got old enough to drive themselves there. Did you know that they shoot their "hamburger meat" out of a calking gun? Scary.

tecumseh replies:
well that's just about the grosses thing I have ever heard susan. fessin' up...at one time I did frequent taco bell but the only thing I ever ordered was their bean and cheese tacos.

as I expect you know susan the cooking styles in mexico are quite different from north to south and east to west. so mexican food is much more diverse than some might think.

back to subject... at one time I did a bit of traveling into mexico (the purpose of which I would highly suspect no one here might quess) and a most excellent bee keeping area (where one of these days I might well retire) is a mountain range on the northeast coast of mexico that is call el cielo. quite a beautiful place with clear water boiling out of the limestone mountain range that looks over a flat expanse of the gulf coast. the monarchs congregate at the higher elevations. you might not be in heaven, but you are awfully close.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>tecumseh replies:
well the trust funder kind typically are not.... and as is typical with 'that' breed they may share with you their food, they may share with you their smoke, they may share with you their women but don't get in betwix them and their money. nope don't do dat'. <<<<

Nope, they's called Texans......


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

tecumseh said:


> as I expect you know susan the cooking styles in mexico are quite different from north to south and east to west. so mexican food is much more diverse than some might think.


That makes sense, in a country that large. We were on the Yucatan Peninsula. Stayed in what was then a more remote tourist area (Mayan Riviera) but did venture out into less touristy areas. 



> back to subject... at one time I did a bit of traveling into mexico (the purpose of which I would highly suspect no one here might quess) and a most excellent bee keeping area (where one of these days I might well retire) is a mountain range on the northeast coast of mexico that is call el cielo. quite a beautiful place with clear water boiling out of the limestone mountain range that looks over a flat expanse of the gulf coast. the monarchs congregate at the higher elevations. you might not be in heaven, but you are awfully close.


My husband and I joke about running away to Mexico all the time. We thought it was beautiful, too. One funny thing happened when we were coming into customs in Mexico. My husband was selected to have his bags searched. The last thing he had done before we closed the suitcases at home was throw in ABJ and BeeCulture. When he opened his suitcase to have it inspected the customs person looked at the magazines on top of my husband's clothes and said something to the effect of, "You beekeep? Me, too." and closed the suitcase and let him pass through. We were so surprised.

Susan


----------



## paul mattox (May 21, 2006)

Florida is the best place for bees.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

Being that I live in Florida - I will second the motion that Florida is the best for bees.

Someday though I will retire or slow down enough to be able to afford to spend half the year in FL and half in Minnesota. 

I would think that MN would be very nearly the best during the summer months. Once I can afford to winter in FL and summer in MN, I believe my bees will just have to travel with me so I can have the best of both.


----------



## LET (May 24, 2005)

I've kept bees in Colorado, too arid, didn't keep them in Texas, didn't want to worry the africanized bee issue (and I was too broke), but have kept them for several years here in Sacramento, CA. Good climate, supportive public, good access to materials, apiaries, people who want to rent them; overall it's a bee friendly place. My neighbors on either side are happy that I have bees because I give them honey and the local authorities call the beekeeping store here in town for swarm captures, etc. I've picked up seven swarms this year from referrals and have used the occasion as an opportunity to teach the property owners about bees and their benefits. 

PLUS - We have great Mexican food, although I do miss my "Tex-Mex". 

Having said all that, my brother in law and his wife lived in North Carolina for several years as college students and think of the place as heaven on earth. I'd love to visit, or have a chance to live there.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

These states produced the most honey in 2006.
North Dakota ---- 26 million pounds 
California ---- 20 million 
Florida ---- 14 million 
South Dakota ---- 11 million 
Montana ---- 10 million 

Source = Time magazine

Texas ranked sixth in honey production in 2005.

TEXAS HONEY PRODUCTION DOWN 32 PERCENT FROM A YEAR AGO
http://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistics...ons/Current_News_Release/2006_Rls/pr11606.pdf


2005 nationwide stats from Cornell
http://usda.mannlib.cornell.edu/usda/current/Hone/Hone-02-28-2007.pdf

2006 numbers from USDA
http://www.usda.gov/nass/PUBS/TODAYRPT/hony0207.pdf

and NC numbers
http://www.ncagr.com/stats/livestoc/anibeeyr.htm


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

Florida has the largest population of Small Hive Beetles and is now being overspread with Africanized Honey Bees. It also is wrapped up with Yankees, tourists, termites, walking catfish and about 30-kajillion exotic pests-both plant and animal. Anyplace north of Ocala and west of 301 may be pretty good, but I think Old Florida is gone pretty much. It's equally important that the folks fare as good as the bees. I toyed with the notion of moving back to Florida, but can't think of enough good reasons, except the Homestead exemption and no state income tax.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

"but can't think of enough good reasons, except the Homestead exemption and no state income tax."

Both of which we enjoy in Texas


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

That is true, Ross. But while Texas may have the best REAL barbeque and the best-lookin' women, beekeeping here can be as hard as the compacted caliche "soil" and as thorny as the horse-crippler cactus. 


Jeffrey

PS - If states can do fine without an income tax, why can't the federal government?


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

Jeffrey Todd said:


> PS - If states can do fine without an income tax, why can't the federal government?


They probably could if government was being run under the original intent of the founders.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Come east young man, there is a whole other half to the state....


----------



## Soilman (Apr 30, 2007)

I purchased 3 hives a few weeks ago here in North Carolina, as a beginner I found a huge supply of help, locally and on the NC beekeeping websites. I have talked to at least 15 beekeepers in mine or in neighboring counties who have offered help, time, & equipment.
When I called the local bee inspector he came out quick and checked my colonies and gave me tons of information.
Plus every person around here that I have talk with wants to buy honey (its getting crazy).
I think I am pretty lucky to live in NC, but I felt that way every cotton pickin sweet tea drinkin day of my life ;-)


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

beegee sezs:
Anyplace north of Ocala and west of 301 may be pretty good, but I think Old Florida is gone pretty much.

tecumseh moans:
ruined in my estimation. I went back for the first time in 30 years a couple of years ago and everything south of ocala was overgrown with tacky overpriced housing and transplants who seemed to think the red sea should automatically part just for them.

I have been told by old freinds that now the last remaining stretch of 'old florida'... that arm pit up againist the panhandle... now is set to be exploited. years back when I would travel by car to florida I would always get off the interstate up about pensecola and drive the gulf coast highway down thru carabelle... gosh I love that place just for still being old florida.

as to income tax... do you really think that florida's government in the current form could exist without all that out of state money flowing into the state?


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Ross said:


> These states produced the most honey in 2006.
> North Dakota ---- 26 million pounds
> California ---- 20 million
> Florida ---- 14 million
> ...


Hi guys,
If North Carolina is so good for keeping bees then why are there so few registered colonies there? (just 10,000 as compared to other states)


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

balhanapi said:


> Hi guys,
> If North Carolina is so good for keeping bees then why are there so few registered colonies there? (just 10,000 as compared to other states)


Maybe, because being part of the south, they object to having to register anything with the fed government.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I think the best state depends on what you are trying to do with your bee's, for pollination sure California because that's were the money is, for honey production it would probably up north, and for queen rearing and packages just look at the states with the most big time queen rearers and package producers. I dont think NC falls under any of these as the leader but seems like on this post most are speaking of that state, I will have to say Georgia because that's were I live  .


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

TwT said:


> I think the best state depends on what you are trying to do with your bee's, for pollination sure California because that's were the money is, for honey production it would probably up north, and for queen rearing and packages just look at the states with the most big time queen rearers and package producers. I dont think NC falls under any of these as the leader but seems like on this post most are speaking of that state, I will have to say Georgia because that's were I live  .


Maybe a good category would be that NC is a good/best state for the hobby beekeeper?


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

Limey said:


> Maybe, because being part of the south, they object to having to register anything with the fed government.


When I was about to start beekeeping, I met one of the state inspectors at a beekeepers assoc. meeting. I asked if there was anything I needed to do when I started (register, license, etc). His response was that no, I didn't have to do anything. He said that He would also be happy to come out and check on things with me too if I had questions. He did say however that if he came out, my name would be in their records. He said that there seemed to be a good number of people who found that intolerable. I'm guessing that the registered numbers are way off. It seems there are also lots of beekeepers I have run into that never have contact with the state or local beekeepers assoc. either.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

> He said that there seemed to be a good number of people who found that intolerable. I'm guessing that the registered numbers are way off. It seems there are also lots of beekeepers I have run into that never have contact with the state or local beekeepers assoc. either.


may be one of the reasons for the low number... hmmmm...

another would be that the stats take into account only bigger operations and do not count hobby beekeepers with one to a few colonies..


I do feel (or say get a feeling) that North Carolina is a very good place for a hobbyist, esp after seeing so many successful keepers on our forum. 

Hi drobbins, I still remember when you had started your first hive and posted the pics of one of your first inspections.. I had thoroughly enjoyed em..


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> >Nope you wouldn't want to come to California to raise bees or kids or anything else. Tell your friends!
> 
> You're just trying to keep it for yourself...



It's way to late for that. Now a days you only have to look 1/4 mile from your best bee yards to find another yard with one to two hundred hives. If I put hives in a location where people are crying "I haven't seen a bee in my garden in years" within a year I find myself in the center of the Los Angeles of bees. One of my best yards now has three big migratory operations on three differant sides within 1/2 mile, but only for the honey flow and then they are gone.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

Limey sezs:
Maybe, because being part of the south, they object to having to register anything with the fed government.

tecumseh ask:
now what exactly does being registered with the state have to do with the federal government? perhaps the state of confusion is a most excellent place to keep bees.... of course the state of denial would likely place 2nd.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I heard Montana was the best. They require you to register your hives and no one within 3 miles of you can place bee's unless they own the property. We are looking to retire somewhere. Would like to be near enough to pollinate in CA and then get a honey crop or at least feed them on something. Wife keeps talking about CO I am liking Montana. Not sure where the compromise will put us in 10 years.

http://agr.mt.gov/agr/Programs/Bees/pdf/apiarySites09.pdf

http://agr.mt.gov/agr/Consumer/honeybees/index.html

Just visited my son in NC (he is in the army) and it was to humid and the bugs (fly's, Nat's, mosquito's') OMG. So not sure why anyone likes that. The outer-banks were nice though. Bee's at the beach probably not a good combination.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I vote no on the BBQ*



gardenbees said:


> Now, I know I will be assaulted here but NC BBQ is quite odd and quite frankly, I don't like it. But like I said, I'm not from her. (Dodging rotten fruits and veggies and slinking out the back door.) Theresa.


 I'm with you on the Bar-B-Q. The best Bar-B-Q in the world comes from Owensboro, KY.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Jesse said:


> I don't know about bees - but I like SOME winter. Maybe a little too much here in Wisconsin - I'd vote for ohio



Why Ohio?????

Ohio summers are ok, but NC sound good for the winters.:banana:


----------



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

because thats where t...the honey householder lives....lol


----------



## Cameron Daley (Mar 25, 2013)

I may be biased, but when the Mormon bees around here sting me, they apologize and then mow my lawn and bring me dinner.


----------



## Bee Geek (May 4, 2013)

Florida Panhandle is Great! 
We have Tupelo Honey, Gallberry Honey, Wildflower of every color and variety, a wonderful climate, and when the bee's and the beekeeper get bored, we have the most beautiful beaches and great fishing! And transient folks who bring great BBQ joints from all over!
We get paid in Sunshine and great honey!


----------



## hjon71 (Feb 25, 2013)

Barry Digman said:


> As an afterthought, I'd love to see a couple of beehives at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue as a high profile endorsement of US agriculture.


Looks like you got your wish.

http://m.whitehouse.gov/blog/2010/06/23/secret-life-white-house-bees


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

"Live Free or Die" is NH's state motto. The bees take that literally and that's why we order new packages every spring.  

Who wants to raise bees in an easy climate? That's not challenging. I vote for NH because it takes smarts and finesse to keep bees here, and also because no one else will.


----------



## hjon71 (Feb 25, 2013)

I vote for TN too. Go Vols.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't comment on the beekeeping aspects, but I lived in northern Virginia for 10 years and the Summers with the high humidity were horriblehorriblehorrible.


----------

